# radio



## jpsgt2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just wondering if two way radios are legal during deer hunting. Thanks! :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html
Take a look at this, It should solve the answer.

I have always been told that it is not legal to use 2 way radios in the pursuit of deer in ND. It shows in no spot in the proc. anything having to do with radio use. you can draw your own conclusions. Ask a warden for the best answer.

I could see where they could come in handy. 
-People needing help. 
-locations so on one shoots at each other. 
and many more.

good luck
Deano


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

ive always thought they were illegal.... but they cant take our cell phones!


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I know some guys in SE ND got clipped for using them a few years ago.
I think it was Babe Winkelman who got nailed for this in MN a few years ago also.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

you can use them to keep in touch with the others in your party, keeping your hunt safe or help in emergency situations but not to pursue game.


----------



## HunterBrad (Nov 5, 2008)

in Ontairo we use 2 way raidos all the time


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

We use them in Wisconsin. You just can't call on the radio to have some one tag the deer. And you are right , they can't take are cell phones away!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

B.L.Z.A four said:


> And you are right , they can't take are cell phones away!!


agreed


----------

